# Beyerdynamic MMX 300 GEN 2. an Creativ Sound Blaster Z angeschlossen



## Gr1mzekatze (21. April 2018)

Schönen Abend,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 GEN 2. zugelegt und habe das ganze nur über die Onboard Soundkarte betrieben. Da ich jedoch mit dem Sound nicht zufrieden war, habe ich mir kurzfristig zum Test die Creativ Sound Blaster Z gekauft. Hierbei hört sich der Ton nun besser an, jedoch bin ich immernoch nicht ganz zufrieden. Des Weiteren weiß ich auch nicht genau welche Einstellungen passend wären. Hat da jemand Tipps welche Einstellungen ein NO-GO sind und auf welche nicht verzichten sollte.
Schließlich wünsch ich mir bei einem 300,-€ Headset das der Sound fetzt.

Hauptsächlich werde ich das Headset für Gaming (Rainbow Six/PUBG) benutzen, wobei ich gerne verstärkt auf die Möglichkeit des Soundhurens zurückgreifen möchte.


-----------

Für alle die mir gleich von Anfang an sagen wollen, welche Soundkarte besser wäre, leider hat mein Budget keine bessere hergegeben und ich würde es gern mit dieser hier probieren.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. April 2018)

Ich würde eher die Soundblaster G5 nehmen, auch wenn sie teurer ist. Bei einer externen hast du auch keine Störgeräusche mehr, die von der Hardware ausgelöst werden können.
Leider ist die mal oft empfohlene Kombination aus Speaka DAC und Sabaj PHA2 nicht mehr möglich, da Ersterer kaum noch zu haben ist. Außerdem bräuchte man dann noch immer eine Soundkarte für's Mikro.
Was ist für dich "fetzender" Sound? Ich bevorzuge es, wenn Kopfhörer den Sound möglichst treu wiedergeben. Das gleiche gilt für mich bei den Soundeinstellungen. Warum soll ich mir durch Software mir da reinpfuschen lassen?

Für mein Verständnis: Was ist Soundhuren?


----------



## Gr1mzekatze (21. April 2018)

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.

Leider hab ich mir die Sound Blaster Z schon gekauft und ich möchte ungern jz noch auf eine andere umsteigen wenn mir diese evlt meinen Ansprüchen nicht entspricht. Viel interessant für mich wären Vorschläge wie ich alles aus meinem Headset holen kann - im Sinne von Einstellungen durch die Software.

Unter "fetzender" Sound verstehe ich, dass, wie du schreibst, der Sound möglichst real rüberkommt.

"Soundhuren" beschreibt das Ausnutzen von genauem hinhören von Steps/Aktionen um seinem Gegenspieler möglichst überlegen zu sein


----------



## DuckDuckStop (21. April 2018)

Wenn das Budget nicht für das MMX300 und ne vernünftige Soundkarte reicht einfach beides zurückschicken und stattdessen:

Philips SHP 9500
Ketdirect Boommic
Soundblaster G5 

kaufen. Klanglich nicht schlechter als das MMX300 aber ein deutlich besseres P/L Verhältnis. Ansonsten wäre es natürlich clever wenn du uns sagen würdest warum du nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## Gr1mzekatze (21. April 2018)

Naja ist die Creativ Sound Blaster Z wirklich so schlecht? Finde nämlich das MMX 300 sehr angenehm und würde es auch gern behalten.

Im Endeffekt bin ich mir einfach nicht mit den Einstellungen ganz im Klaren. Zb. ist mir der Equalizer ein Rätzel was genau ich da einstellen sollte.


----------



## claster17 (21. April 2018)

Meine Empfehlung:
In Windows die Soundkarte auf 5.1 setzen.
Alle Funktionen bis auf SBX ausschalten. Für Spiele SBX je nach Geschmack auf 20-40% einstellen.

Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein praktisches kleines Programm namens SBZ-Switcher, womit man z.B. Surround umschalten kann (dafür hab ich es verwendet).


----------



## Combi (22. April 2018)

ich nutze die combi schon seit jahren.
mehrere profile anlegen,für musik,games und shooter...
shooter,einfach die bässe runterstellen,surround an und die höhen anheben.
so mache ich es seit cod1 und es läuft...kommt aber auch drauf an,wie das spiel mit richtungsbasierten geräuschen umgeht.
mit der combo bin ich mehr als zufrieden...hast nix falsch gemacht...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (22. April 2018)

Gr1mzekatze schrieb:


> Naja ist die Creativ Sound Blaster Z wirklich so schlecht? Finde nämlich das MMX 300 sehr angenehm und würde es auch gern behalten.



Du bist doch derjenige der unzufrieden ist, hast aber immernoch nucht gesagt warum genau. Equalizer und diese ganzen Klangverbieger solltest du am besten gar nicht anfassen sondern deaktivieren.


----------

